# Canfield Jedi 2016 still kicks ass? or not so much?



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

Had a canfield Jedi 2013, and while the bike was great over rocks, and drops, maybe the best I ever rode, but the frame lengthening into corners, especially high load corners like bermed corners at bike parks, was something i could not get 100% comfortable with.

Anyone ridden the new 2016 Jedi? any comparisons or thoughts?

I know its not the latest carbon tech this and that, but it is 27.5 and it is priced well, so thinking about another one.....


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Still has the same suspension. 9inch 3 back. 

New one is bit more snappy though. 

I road whith Lance on his jedi in Whistler. He didnt have any problems.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a '14 and that thing is the tits...I imagine the new one is even better. I am defiantly holding the bike back.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Best suspension I have ever ridden (specialized FSR, single pivots, kona faux bar, Intense and Santa Cruz VPP) ....the best was the specialized but the Canfield Jedi was the best ever....could brake in bumps and still feel rear end rolling over stuff instead of bouncing - no brake hop.....


----------



## ideate (May 28, 2016)

I sold my '15 Jedi to go back to a Darkside. The Jedi did smash rock gardens and cornered well but the Darkside jumps and manuals 1000 x better. If I was going to buy a rock smashing specific bike again though.. I'd buy a Zerode. I had a G1 a few years ago and that personally felt smoother in the bumps and under braking. It's just a little heavier.


----------



## Don_1138 (Apr 19, 2016)

I've got the latest gen. and love it. I think it rails corners and is actually pretty playful for "big" bike.

Here's a recent review that goes into some detail: 2016 Canfield Jedi Review: First Ride ? DoubleBlack Bikes


----------



## oldranger (Apr 14, 2011)

Don - thanks for sharing my First Ride Review!

I took some time this week to add another post in my DoubleBlackBikes blog - after my first full year/season on the Jedi. Your comment on the bike being playful is the same description my buddy had for it. Here are some of my thoughts:

2016 Canfield Jedi 27.5: First Year in Review ? DoubleBlack Bikes


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

If the new Jedi shares the same DNA as my new balance I am sure it is flat out amazing.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

hitechredneck said:


> If the new Jedi shares the same DNA as my new balance I am sure it is flat out amazing.


The Jedi is a bit different. The balance and Riot does not have a lot of chain stay lengthening under compression. The Jedi grows 3 inches in lenth. A great design, not much better in high speed square hits. But you may have to account for the growth in your reach numbers if you need to manual and such.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*2015 and 2016 are the same...*

This is a 2015 large and is 38#s as shown. I'm going to try and get some carbon hoops for this guy here in the next few months for this summer.









It slices, it dices, and it certainly handles twisties just fine. And if you set your sag right...30-33% out back and (I like) ~27-30% up front for the Float 40, the wheelbase growth is already done when you're on the bike. Plow the bike into a corner, and the changes in wheelbase becomes a non-issue. And, I've have REALLY good results w/ the X2. It's not pebbles supple, but at speed, I can't tell a difference between it and an Avy DHS or Woodie.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love Vin's old 2011 Jedi! Vertical wheel travel like the straight 8 with no brake jack but a whole lot better!


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I had a 2008 Canfield Lucky and loved it. Now on a 2016 Jedi and it's next level! 🔥


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

shwinn8 said:


> ...old 2011 Jedi! Vertical wheel travel.....


check your facts again. Canfields have always had rearward travel since their inception...


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Comment deleted. Useless drama


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

If you're having trouble jumping a jedi, you have it sprung wrong. I rode mine at local bike parks, and the pop it had was amazing. Worst part was getting it back to the top of the hill.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd be inclined to blame the suspension setup for jumping issues as well. I don't hit any jumps that are much longer than 30 feet, so maybe there's an issue that only becomes significant in much bigger jumps, but I haven't noticed any issues with jumping my 2011.


----------



## Preston67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Another happy rider on a 2016 Jedi. I came off 5 years of riding top of the line Demo's. It wasn't like it immediately blew my mind but I've been racing a similar course twice a year or more for the last 8 years and I estimate it shaved 2-3 seconds off my average 3 minute course time. Some of that was due to 27.5" wheels though. What I found was the more I rode it the more I am learning to utilize the way it ate the rough stuff and got faster. In fact I just set a PR on that same course this weekend in wet conditions. First 2 runs on the bike thosthe cornering did feel a little different but I don't even notice it now. I ride an Enduro 29'er all the time as a trail bike so if there was something especially strange about the cornering I would feel it on DH weekends. 

It also worked really well for me in Whistler riding double blacks like Goat's Gully it feels really good on that super gnarly chunky steep. 

Also the price is good and it weighed only 1 more lb than my 2014 Carbon Demo. 

It seemed like every year the Demo would be "improved" like a lot of bikes. Marketing obsolescence, but it works on me ha ha. One thing I like about the Jedi is between the design and being aluminum, I don't feel like I will need/want to "upgrade" for quite some time. Unless we all start racing 29'ers !


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Preston67 said:


> Another happy rider on a 2016 Jedi. I came off 5 years of riding top of the line Demo's. It wasn't like it immediately blew my mind but I've been racing a similar course twice a year or more for the last 8 years and I estimate it shaved 2-3 seconds off my average 3 minute course time. Some of that was due to 27.5" wheels though. What I found was the more I rode it the more I am learning to utilize the way it ate the rough stuff and got faster. In fact I just set a PR on that same course this weekend in wet conditions. First 2 runs on the bike thosthe cornering did feel a little different but I don't even notice it now. I ride an Enduro 29'er all the time as a trail bike so if there was something especially strange about the cornering I would feel it on DH weekends.
> 
> It also worked really well for me in Whistler riding double blacks like Goat's Gully it feels really good on that super gnarly chunky steep.
> 
> ...


I would so rock a 29er Jedi! ?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## lazarus2405 (Jul 16, 2011)

A Canfield 180mm-ish 29er would be a pretty fantastic beast. The world might be ready for it, even. It should satisfy some of the Riot owners who want a bigger bike with the bigger wheels. I wonder whether in that case you'd still go with the Jedi's rearward axle path, or use CBF and its more vertical one. It's a fascinating idea.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> ...I road whith Lance on his jedi in Whistler. He didnt have any problems.


were you on the handlebars or the rear pegs?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> were you on the handlebars or the rear pegs?


getting dusted....like all of us...he is fast


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

I've been on a '13, '14, '15, and a '16 Jedi, which I am now keeping the '16 for the upcoming year. 

I've also ridden most of the DH frame designs since '11, maybe not every model year, but most of the designs.

Nothing comes close to the Jedi as far as speed, control, and the feeling of riding a couch. The Jedi is a Big Bike, so it does suffer from the regular issues seen by most big bikes: the ground where it thrives is quite small. With how much the "enduro" style bikes have advanced, the need for the big bikes is getting smaller, along with how most of the main stream bike parks are building a-line style trails that do not need 8-9" of travel. 

However, the few areas where a big bike shines, the Jedi shines brightest. Places like Whistler, Angel Fire, Keystone, Granby Ranch... the Jedi will always be my weapon of choice. For places like Trestle, that keep building ADA rated double-track highways, no DH bike is going to do as well as the 6" bikes.

If you have enough need for a real DH bike, I would definitely recommend the Jedi, especially the '16!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TheRage43 said:


> I've been on a '13, '14, '15, and a '16 Jedi, which I am now keeping the '16 for the upcoming year.
> 
> I've also ridden most of the DH frame designs since '11, maybe not every model year, but most of the designs.
> 
> ...


the only reason I like a DH bike over a enduro style bike...when you do get into a hairy situation...the bigger bike will save you most of the time, while the little bike you will crash


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Even the machine-groomed trails at my local mountain are rough enough to tire out my hands and arms sooner than I'd like. That alone is reason enough to want all the travel I can get.

(I guess going from 26 to 27.5 might help too, but I'm going to wait and see if 29" DH catches on... I think there's a pretty good chance that as soon as 27.5 saturates the market, the big brands will start pushing 29. And since it's only a little bigger than 27.5, there won't be any more opposition than there was during the switch to 27.5.)


----------



## oldranger (Apr 14, 2011)

Totally kicks ass. So much so that we had to make some short videos after a long weekend at Snowshoe.

Enjoy: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldranger (Apr 14, 2011)

The Jedi is working like magic for four of us on The Gravity Crew. Ages on our team range 13-56 years. Weight range is 140 - 195lbs. And height from 5'9" to 6'0". All on Large Jedis.

Another quick video for perspective on this bike:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

oldranger said:


> Totally kicks ass. So much so that we had to make some short videos after a long weekend at Snowshoe.
> 
> Enjoy:
> 
> ...


love the video....too funny


----------



## ideate (May 28, 2016)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> love the video....too funny


What's funny about it?


----------



## oldranger (Apr 14, 2011)

ideate said:


> I sold my '15 Jedi to go back to a Darkside. The Jedi did smash rock gardens and cornered well but the Darkside jumps and manuals 1000 x better. If I was going to buy a rock smashing specific bike again though.. I'd buy a Zerode. I had a G1 a few years ago and that personally felt smoother in the bumps and under braking. It's just a little heavier.


We have learned through some rigorous testing, that we prefer substantially higher compression than recommended in the base tune for the Jedi with the Cane Creek DB Coil. In our opinion (the DBB Gravity Crew) the Jedi can be quite a good jumper if you get your spring rate and shock tune set up for that.

We do change spring rate, and damper settings based on riding location.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ideate (May 28, 2016)

oldranger said:


> We have learned through some rigorous testing, that we prefer substantially higher compression than recommended in the base tune for the Jedi with the Cane Creek DB Coil. In our opinion (the DBB Gravity Crew) the Jedi can be quite a good jumper if you get your spring rate and shock tune set up for that.
> 
> We do change spring rate, and damper settings based on riding location.


Don't get me wrong because the Jedi is a great frame... but you can't ignore facts. The Jedi and Darkside are different monsters and if I was going to choose one for the fun then it would be a Darkside every time. It's not impossible to make a Jedi look playful either but it's nothing like a naturally playful bike. Cool crew in the video, you'd be fun to ride with.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ideate said:


> What's funny about it?


I like the whole story in the video...it was great


----------



## ideate (May 28, 2016)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I like the whole story in the video...it was great


Yeah it was pretty funny (good marketing). I was looking at the video before that by accident and wondering what was so funny.


----------



## ringoesroadking (Feb 4, 2008)

2015 Canfield Brothers 27.5 Jedi | Blister Gear Review - Skis, Snowboards, Mountain Bikes, Climbing, Kayaking

They say its the best rock smasher plow machine they've ever ridden. 
I was actually considering this bike or the V4. My only turn off was after reading this
2016 Devinci Wilson Carbon | Blister Gear Review - Skis, Snowboards, Mountain Bikes, Climbing, Kayaking
They say that while the Jedi was by far the best bike in the steep and chunky, the Wilson was far better everywhere else. Turns, braking, Jumping.


----------

